# Learning Spanish Flash Cards & Posters



## .JD (Aug 15, 2012)

Hello people,

Can anyone tell me where I would find learning Spanish posters & flash cards, things like: 

Spanish Numbers
Spanish Alphabet
Spanish Objects

I plan to cover the house with them. My 4 year old is a very keen learner and will probably repeatedly ask each of us what each poster/sign/symbol means and this will help us learn.

Thanks,

John


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Great idea! You could always buy some post-it stickers and make your own.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

We used to use childrens books that we bought in Carrefour and that the school gave us. In fact some infant story books are great for learning (both for kids and adults!!) We also used to stick the verbs on post it notes on our fridge. You couldnt open the fridge til you read them lol!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> Great idea! You could always buy some post-it stickers and make your own.


I made my own for verbs & nouns to use in lessons, but here's a website for kids with lots of them Spanish kids flashcards, worksheets & crafts for Spanish teachers - Spanish KidStuff


here's the alphabet - with pronunciation Learn Spanish Online - The Spanish Alphabet and Pronunciation (28 Different Letters)

post it notes are a great idea - I always recommend to my students to use them around the house - & can always tell which ones have bothered


----------



## Muddy (Jan 14, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Great idea! You could always buy some post-it stickers and make your own.


That's what I've done.
But I got some good quality labels from a stationery shop that never drop off but when you remove them they don't break or leave a sticky residue behind! The post-it stickers tend to fly off after a while.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Muddy said:


> That's what I've done.
> But I got some good quality labels from a stationery shop that never drop off but when you remove them they don't break or leave a sticky residue behind! *The post-it stickers tend to fly off after a while*.


but you should know them by then


----------



## Muddy (Jan 14, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> but you should know them by then


You got me there lol Hangs head in shame and hides behind the couch :behindsofa:
I've been through the _Michel Thomas_ 8 CD set several times and most of that hasn't ((stuck)) either!! Mind you he does say not to write anything down, and not to try and remember anything. I must say it's working very well for me at least hehe..


----------

